# AQF Master Degree and points for education



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi everyone 

I have just got my qualification assessed by ACS and I have question regarding points for education.

I have finished 5 years master of science course in Poland. I don't have bechelor degree as my course wasn't divide in to two courses (bechelor and master)-it was one single 5 years course finishing in master degree.

In ACS letter they have written: "Your Master of Science (Engineering) from Technical University of Lublin completed November
2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing".

But DIAC say: "To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards."

Can I claim 15 points for education?

Thank you for your reply 
Martin


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

krucznik said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have just got my qualification assessed by ACS and I have question regarding points for education.
> 
> ...



Martin - your masters has been assessed by ACS so you don't have to worry about anything. You can rightfully claim 15 points


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

krucznik said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have just got my qualification assessed by ACS and I have question regarding points for education.
> 
> ...


Depends on VisaOfficer, in the past DIAC's Case Officer did refuse to allocate 15 points to an AQF Masters in absence of an AQF Bachelor. So, it'll depend upon your luck.

One thing you can do is as soon as a CO is allocated, ask him politely if you can continue claiming 15 points or not, if he refuses to give you 15, then you may have a chance to safely withdraw the application with full refund.


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

There is description of my master degree in my transcript.

"Level of education: long cycle Master studies.
Master degree: granted after completion of 4-6 years long-cycle Master studies.
The degree of Master can be obtained also after completing second cycle Master studies which can be undertaken by person who have completed first cycle higher studies andwere awarded a degree of Bachelor".

My level of education is a long cycle Master studies.
Do you think that CO might consider it while awarding points for education?

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

krucznik said:


> There is description of my master degree in my transcript.
> 
> "Level of education: long cycle Master studies.
> Master degree: granted after completion of 4-6 years long-cycle Master studies.
> ...


Look we all know a Masters is atleast as good as a Bachelor, even the Case Officer knows that pretty well, its just that the question is will he be flexible enough to consider this or does he prefer to follow 100% written guidlines while visa processing.

I don't think any of us can judge this beforehand.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

"or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards"

Your Master has surpassed Aus Bachelor and has in fact matched Aus Masters.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

krucznik said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have just got my qualification assessed by ACS and I have question regarding points for education.
> 
> ...


So were you able to claim 15 points for your masters? Just curious


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

krucznik said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have just got my qualification assessed by ACS and I have question regarding points for education.
> 
> ...


Sry but you cannot claim 15 points, you will only get 10 points. I had the same case where my Master was assessed by ACS as master and I had to get my Bachelor assessed by Vetassess to claim 15 points. 

Read the link here 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-testfaq.pdf

15 points - Bachelor Degree (including a Bachelor Degree with Honours or Masters)

Hence to claim a 15 Bachelor is must with Master , only Master will not do the trick.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

bliss said:


> Sry but you cannot claim 15 points, you will only get 10 points. I had the same case where my Master was assessed by ACS as master and I had to get my Bachelor assessed by Vetassess to claim 15 points.
> 
> Read the link here
> 
> ...


Who asked you to get your bachelor assessed? Did the co ask? You still even do not have a co?

Also can you paste the line where it says masters will not be awarded points from the doc you published here??

Bachelor Degree (including a Bachelor Degree with Honours or Masters) - this could also mean bachelors, bachelors with honours, or masters. Hope you get what I mean.

It is the co's judgement to give points. If a person studies for 5 years which is an integrated masters, do you think it's logical to give him 10 points.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Who asked you to get your bachelor assessed? Did the co ask? You still even do not have a co?
> 
> Also can you paste the line where it says masters will not be awarded points from the doc you published here??
> 
> ...



Hi Narayan

Howdy.........:music:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

bliss said:


> Sry but you cannot claim 15 points, you will only get 10 points. I had the same case where my Master was assessed by ACS as master and I had to get my Bachelor assessed by Vetassess to claim 15 points.
> 
> Read the link here
> 
> ...


Oh Bliss, how you doing. I remember spoke to you long time back on some IELTS thread.... You kept "Next IELTS"   Now very glad to see so many steps you are through in a short while. :third::third::third: Happy for you bliss :music:

So you play ball with patience while CO is in process of getting a grant to you soon    :car:


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Who asked you to get your bachelor assessed? Did the co ask? You still even do not have a co?
> 
> Also can you paste the line where it says masters will not be awarded points from the doc you published here??
> 
> ...



Sry but you are wrong ! The line means Bachelor Degree with Honours or Bachelor Degree with Master. Only Master will not get you 15 points. 

Please search this forum you will get enough replies and cases where people got it done, CO asked the same. 

Moreover this information was given to me by the NSW case officer Hence I got Vetassess PTA done. 

Rest is if someone wish to take a chance its upto them , but the PDF very clearly mentions what rules are. 

HTH


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Oh Bliss, how you doing. I remember spoke to you long time back on some IELTS thread.... You kept "Next IELTS"   Now very glad to see so many steps you are through in a short while. :third::third::third: Happy for you bliss :music:
> 
> So you play ball with patience while CO is in process of getting a grant to you soon    :car:



Hey Jre05, 
Nice to see you here, the journey has been a roller coaster ride and after lots of Highs and Lows managed to get an invite from NSW 190. 

How are things coming along for you ?

Take care mate 
Bliss


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

bliss said:


> Sry but you are wrong ! The line means Bachelor Degree with Honours or Bachelor Degree with Master. Only Master will not get you 15 points.
> 
> Please search this forum you will get enough replies and cases where people got it done, CO asked the same.
> 
> ...


The usage of language is very ambiguous in this case and you cannot argue that I am wrong.

I had a friend whose masters was assessed alone and he got his grant without any question asked.

Co's approach each case logically. The reason why you might have been asked to get your bachelors assessed is because you might have had an unrelated degree. But in tis case the applicant has studied 5 years which is relevant to his occupation. Co's take a logical approach in such instances and wouldn't ask for a bachelors degree if one has studied a 5 year masters course.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

snarayan said:


> The usage of language is very ambiguous in this case and you cannot argue that I am wrong.
> 
> I had a friend whose masters was assessed alone and he got his grant without any question asked.
> 
> Co's approach each case logically. The reason why you might have been asked to get your bachelors assessed is because you might have had an unrelated degree. But in tis case the applicant has studied 5 years which is relevant to his occupation. Co's take a logical approach in such instances and wouldn't ask for a bachelors degree if one has studied a 5 year masters course.


All the best !


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

I asked 3 different migration agents and all told me that I could claim 15 points for my Master degree without Bachelor degree. My case:
I'm going to study a Master degree next year and the university accepted my work experience as equivalent as a Bachelor degree. In additional I have a positive ACS RPL skills assessment. So I'm hopeful to get 15 points. 

Regards,
Depende


----------



## ldszila (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a question related to that...

I had a IT College diploma (3 years), what is not a bachelor degree, however I do hold a IT Master in Sciences (2 years), with maximum grade in all exams, including the final paper. In Brazil there´s not such a thing like graduated with honors, but I guess my Master in Sciences were with Honors.

So, is it possible to have 15 points? Or am I going to get 10 only, because of not being a bachelor?

Please advise, on how to get a higher score if possible.

thanks,
Lou


----------



## Hadi1987 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi
I have kind of the same doubt. I did my bachelor in my country and Masters in Australia both in Mechanical Engineering. My Masters degree was fully accredited and therefore I sent just my Masters degree to Engineers Australia and they assessed me at the level of Professional Engineer and my qualification as equals to AQF Master's degree. 
When I was filling my EOI, I didn't even mention my bachelors. I just wrote the details of my Masters degree including the starting date, completion date, and name and postcode of the campus. It was the system itself which automatically gave me 15 points.
At the final check stage during the submission of the EOI, it was even a question that "The client's highest claimed qualification is Masters Degree (Other)- YES or NO?" and below it there was a statement indicating that "Answering YES to the above question will award the client points as they are claiming they have either completed this qualification or award at an Australian educational institution or the relevant skills assessing authority has found the client’s qualification or award to be of this recognised standard."
The question is very simple, if getting a Master's degree from an Australian University without a recognised bachelor degree doesn't give us 15 points, then why the SkillSelect does?


----------

